# Day-to-day food to use for a lifetime?



## ahussain1050 (Oct 20, 2010)

are there any foods i can use day to day that can help me in my days that fly past i need energy and what should i eat


----------



## Selkie (Oct 20, 2010)

_*I have found:*_

4 oz. Pomegranate Juice (or pomegranate/blueberry juice mix - Minute Maid)
Apple Cider Vinegar (1 Tablespoon per day)
Fruit (fresh, 2 or 3 times per week, and dehydrated the other days)

_*works for many nutritional reasons.*_


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 20, 2010)

Quinoa 
Soybeans
peanut butter
beans
lentils

Anything with fibre will burn slower and the above are pretty in high in protein too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2010)

All types of Nuts!
Fruits......
An Oreo Cookie every now and then,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 20, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Quinoa
> Soybeans
> peanut butter
> beans
> ...



While you listed some very healthy and nutritional foods, I'm not sure I'd be eating lentils, or any of the others except perhaps peanut butter, on an every day basis. I might eat oatmeal for breakfast many mornings, as a source of fibre, but even that would get tiring after a while.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 20, 2010)

Selkie said:


> While you listed some very healthy and nutritional foods, I'm not sure I'd be eating lentils, or any of the others except perhaps peanut butter, on an every day basis. I might eat oatmeal for breakfast many mornings, as a source of fibre, but even that would get tiring after a while.


 

Why Not?

I do eat peanut butter on whole grain almost every morning or eggs maybe 1-2 times a week. I don't care for oatmeal much.

We eat beans or legumes at least 3-4 days a week with dinner and we like chili beans for lunch too. If you need slow burning long lasting energy they work really good.

I don't eat much fruit or juices because they burn too fast and spike my blood sugar.When I do eat fruit it is whole frash fruit so I get the fibre to slow it down.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, OK! 

...although like you, I enjoy beans, my social activities would not allow me to eat them on a daily basis!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 20, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Oh, OK!
> 
> ...although like you, I enjoy beans, my social activities would not allow me to eat them on a daily basis!


 

Well......I am guilty of that!
I had to stop my fish oil supplement.Bad mix!


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Oh, OK!
> 
> ...although like you, I enjoy beans, my social activities would not allow me to eat them on a daily basis!



I was reading somewhere, can't remember where the other day that if you eat beans on a regular basis you build up some thing or other in your intestines and you suffer less nasty byproducts.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> All types of Nuts!
> Fruits......
> *An Oreo Cookie every now and then*,.,.,.,.,.,.



Accompanied with an 8 ounce glass of low fat milk, I think it is an essential!


----------

